# Ron's next machine , better than a la spaz



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What are you getting to replace it Ron, has the master enabler seduced you to the lever side as well?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Charliej said:


> ........has the master enabler seduced you to the lever side as well?


Even HE could never do that!.

Levers are for those that like 'em.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Even HE could never do that!.
> 
> Levers are for those that like 'em.


Or maybe for the ones who can't afford a Ferrari so need to compensate for something lacking another way







I mean all this talk of their hands on with their levers etc.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Intrigued about the replacement for this bargain


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm Vesuvius maybe or perhaps it has finally become Speedster time in Ron's house?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Intrigued about the replacement for this bargain


Me too Ron - as a La Spaz vivaldi owner myself I want to know where you go after this machine... Which machine has earnt the right to sit next to the ek-43?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here you go , you can all post your hypothesis and thoughts here for Ron to look at .

Ron you are under no obligation to answer anything ....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

GS3 from BB.........!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Appreciate splitting this from For Sale thread. Thanks Boots.

Guess away & all will be revealed when I have a delivery date

In the meantime the Classic returns to duty once the La Spaz is sold


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing Vesuvius... very tempting indeed!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Vesuvius is the natural partner to his EK grinder, so my money is on that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I reckon hes getting one of these

http://walyou.com/helium-espresso-machine/


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I reckon hes getting one of these
> 
> http://walyou.com/helium-espresso-machine/


Haha is that one of your designs Dave?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> GS3 from BB.........!


Gs3's seem available from stock though from many places which is what leads me to speculate on something far more exotic, I guess the one none of us have mentioned so far is could Ron be the 1st Slayer One Group owner on the forum?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I reckon gs3... Vesuvius is a good shout but it is too new and you take the risk of being one of the first people to have to spot all the faults...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That would be DavecUK, he's had the Vesuvius and given it the once over for a good while, he's the legendary pre production tester here. Haha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> That would be DavecUK, he's had the Vesuvius and given it the once over for a good while, he's the legendary pre production tester here. Haha


well over 100 hours spent discussing changes, improvements, fixes and new stuff (patents being applied for now) with the developer..


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I strongly suspect he's going to buy my Expobar


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.... now that is an idea!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Having reread another recent thread I do know that Ron does like the KvDW Speedster and has been playing with one recently and has mentioned delivery dates, which to me rules out the GS3 as they are usually available from stock.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Speedster is my vote and I would love to see a second one in these forums! A second GS3 is not bad either!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

A 1st Slayer 1 group would be nice as well, seeing as Ron doesn't live all that far away, for an afternoons admiring a new machine


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Vesuvius I recon


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Vesuvius I recon


Are they ready to roll yet?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Are they ready to roll yet?


Not just yet...my bad!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Not just yet...my bad!


Thats the good kinda bad though.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Faema ???????


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wildcard Sage DB , lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Wildcard Sage DB , lol


Sage oracle , gets rid of ek as well...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sage oracle , gets rid of ek as well...


B2C with a year's supply of Lavazza thrown in.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hasbean aero press


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the colour........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bet it is big and shiney


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Got to be a Linea surely?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Ron - I hope you don't mind me asking, but what is in your profile pic please?

I can see a man holding a big fairy cake - I know it's something else.. but what is that 'something'?

Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The something is a version of a Speedster.

I don't like machines but that ONE has been on my mind for a very long time.

No way can I afford it (£7500+) so that's out of the running & not currently on order.

The Avatar will change with the new arrival......in due course


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ronsil said:


> The something is a version of a Speedster.
> 
> I don't like machines but that ONE has been on my mind for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Intriguing! We await developments with baited breath!

David


----------

